# Live Rock!



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I am now going to do a 35 UK gallon SW tank, this will open up my options a bit more from my 10 gallon idea. I may also do a 10 gallon sump. 

My question is, when i buy the live rock can i buy half live and half baserock and let the live conalise the base. If not then i will have to buy the live rock in portions.

Thanks for any help:lol: 

Betta5

Whats 35 UK gallons in US.

Thanks


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Youll be able to do that. Its actually a smart way to save money instead of buying all LR. 

I believe that 35 UK gallons is equivalent to 29 US gallons


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I think you worked it out wrong Harif , Imp gallons are bigger than us gallons so it will prop work out about 40 - 44 gallons US.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, Im am in the planning stages, will i need a skimmer?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

You defiantely want a skimmer.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, get a skimmer. You won't need a filter though because from what a few people tell me here is that the live rock is your biological filtration. I'm in my planning stages and reseacrhing stages as well. I shooting for anywheres from a 30 - 46 gallon tank with a skimmer, 2 heaters, and 2 powerheads with live rock and Arag-Alive sand. Oh yeah get a quarantine tank set-up as well. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

35Uk gallons is ~ 42 US gallons.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahh woops, multiplied instead of dividing (35* .8327 = 29, 35/.8327=42 )


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any skimmer makes that r good and i can get in england? And how much will it cost?

thanks


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Not familier with what is available in your area but look for Coralife Super Skimmers, ASM, Deltec, EuroReef & Turbofloaters.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

If you can afford it differently with deltec but they have a expensive price tag about £200 i think. Cheap but still good i would go with the TMC V2 ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks
how much is a tmc v2
betta5


----------

